# AA Family considering relocating to the Western Cape from USA



## ezeiloafrica4 (Jan 2, 2015)

We are an African American family of four, consisting of two teenage boys (16 and 13 yrs old). Although most of the research I have done suggests that Cape Town is very diverse, can anyone specifically speak to what their experience in Cape Town is like as an African American? 
Thank you!


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

CT is indeed very diverse, every shade of skin colour is represented, you will not at all feel out of place, CT is like a large US City with a large African American population. The more important aspects are choosing schools for your children, there is no shortage of excellent schools, the suburb in which you want to live and of course obtaining a visa. It is a great quality of life with outdoor life paramount and huge number of options in terms of beaches and other outdoor pursuits. I would recommend two FB groups i.e. Expat Cape Town and Return to South African, you will find all the information you need. Contact me privately if you'd like to ask more questions.


----------



## TheViking (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi there

Happy New Year!

Have you been in SA before? What makes you consider moving here - if I may ask out of pure interest?

As written, Cape Town is very diverse. Not only when it comes to South Africans themselves, but also with a wide range of foreigners from other African countries and the rest of the world.
With diverse, also comes a divide - unfortunately. You will still experience some of Apartheid's long and dark shadow. Some might disagree, because they refuse to recognize it - but that is the honest truth. But it can also be overcome in the open meeting with all the great people here and you can obtain insight to the many beautiful cultures, traditions and languages.

SA is a country which still need a lot of work and hopefully has a lot of progress a ahead of it - but that is also one of the interesting things to be part of - living here. It is like a lot is bubbling and going on. There is a great open window for entrepreneurship and opportunities. 

I cannot help with how the experience will be for African Americans. Only I had a friend with same origin working here for 6 months and enjoyed it. 

Please write again if you have more questions.

Kind regards


----------

